# Jobs for ex army officers



## puneet.punya20071 (Apr 7, 2016)

Any scope of job for ex Indian army officers in canada?

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

puneet.punya20071 said:


> Any scope of job for ex Indian army officers in canada?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


What sort of skills/training does your husband have? 

It's hard to give any advice when we don't know what he's been doing up to this point... "ex-Army" is too vague and there are LOTS of Canadian "ex-Army" types in Canada who don't need sponsorship for work who are looking for both 'ex-Army" and "Civilian" jobs.


----------



## puneet.punya20071 (Apr 7, 2016)

Security or HR managers

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## puneet.punya20071 (Apr 7, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What sort of skills/training does your husband have?
> 
> It's hard to give any advice when we don't know what he's been doing up to this point... "ex-Army" is too vague and there are LOTS of Canadian "ex-Army" types in Canada who don't need sponsorship for work who are looking for both 'ex-Army" and "Civilian" jobs.


Jobs related to HR or security 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Does he need a visa?


----------



## puneet.punya20071 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yep

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

puneet.punya20071 said:


> Any scope of job for ex Indian army officers in canada?



What do you mean by 'scope'? That makes no sense.

If you are asking if there are jobs for ex Indian army officers in Canada, why would there be? Being a former member of the Indian military means nothing here.


----------



## puneet.punya20071 (Apr 7, 2016)

colchar said:


> What do you mean by 'scope'? That makes no sense.
> 
> If you are asking if there are jobs for ex Indian army officers in Canada, why would there be? Being a former member of the Indian military means nothing here.


What a reply..thanks a ton anyways

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Being an ex-officer from the Indian army by itself will not get him a visa or a valid job offer. 

Did you check the government website to see if he can score >450 points?
Do you want to come to Canada, or extend your stay?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

He can look for whatever job he wants, but without the proper credentials, it will not work. Hence my question (with no answer).

A security 'officer' job will not give him a visa. Don't think an Office Manager job will lead to a visa. And to land an HR Managers job, he will need to have to proper credentials. Serving in the army isn't one of them.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

puneet.punya20071 said:


> What a reply..thanks a ton anyways



Based on your previous post my answer was entirely reasonable.

First, you asked a question that made no sense. Second, you seemed to think that being an ex Indian army officer means something. While it might in India it is beyond meaningless here.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread is getting out of hand and as no _useful_ comments are forthcoming, it will now be closed.


----------

